# Worcestershire Powder vs Liquid



## Michael in FtW (Apr 11, 2006)

In the history of TV cooking shows - before there was the _Galloping Gourmet_ (Graham Kerr) or _The Frugal Gourmet_ (Jeff Smith) there was _The Gourmet_ (David Wade).

My Aunt gave me a copy of Wade's book _The Magic Kitchen_ last Christmas - she found it at a garage sale for 10-cents. The problem is that he had a line of "stuff" marketed under his name - one of them was Worcestershire Powder - and that is what all of the recipes in his book calls for - his powder.

I know that Worcestershire powder is still around - but does anyone know the Powder to Liquid conversion rate? I've looked at the recipes and I'm guessing they are a 1:1 replacement (1 tsp powder = 1 tsp liquid). But, I just thought I would see if anyone has any experience using this stuff.


----------



## Alix (Apr 11, 2006)

I have never seen the powder here in Canada, but a friend sent me some from MN. I use it in his rub recipe. I found the powder to be a bit less pungent than the liquid. I couldn't give you a ratio though. I just know I use more of it than I would the liquid.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 11, 2006)

Spice Barn (http://www.spicebarn.com/worcestershire_powder.htm) has Worcestershire Powder and suggests that a reconstitution would consist of:



> For worcestershire sauce prepare by weight:
> 20% worcestershire powder, 30% vinegar (100 grain), 50% water


 
Based on this formulation I would think that 1:1 would be a bit too much Worcestershire Powder. But, this presupposes that all Worcestershire Powders are created equal.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 11, 2006)

I didn't even know there was such a thing. Now I do.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 12, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> Based on this formulation I would think that 1:1 would be a bit too much Worcestershire Powder. But, this presupposes that all Worcestershire Powders are created equal.


 
Thanks, Aurora! That (20:30:50 by weight ratio) was the only conversion factor I could find. I've found several Worcestershire powders, looked at the ingredients, and have come to realize that not all are created equal. ARRGH!!!!! But NONE gave a powder to liquid ratio - and after looking at the ingredients I'm not sure one could be used for another.


----------



## cw3jperry5 (Aug 7, 2010)

I happen to have a bag of David Wade's Worcestershire Powder. It states on the back that 1tsp of his powder = 1tblsp of Worcestershire. 

Hope this helps.

Gig Em'

Chris


----------

